# styrofoam houses in wyoming



## veraladd (Jan 9, 2012)

wtf are these about? has anyone seen one of these in the endless rolling scenery of wyoming? freaked me out didnt get them curious what they are about.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like a fire hazard..lolsoapbox123


----------



## joaquim33 (Jan 18, 2012)

they are made to be super well insulated in order to bear the winters there. styrofoam is a more efficient insulator than fiberglass and is used a lot in houses now.


----------

